# Choosing a 2nd Tank



## bluemerlin (Jan 29, 2005)

It's sad, I know, but I can't make a decision.

I have a bowfront 46 gallon tank. My two Jewel Cichlids have now mated twice within a couple of weeks so I decided to set up a 20 gallon breeding tank for them (having a breeding pair in a populated tank is terribly disruptive). However, having shopped around, I'm inexorably drawn towards a 55 gallon tank, which will evitably become a community tank instead of a breeding tank.

So what would you recommend? What would give me the most satisfaction? :?:

1. Create a larger but different community tank
2. Build a breeding tank

Your views would be appreciated because I'm drawn to the point of getting both!!! :lol:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

If you want to raise the babies go with the breeder tank, but a 55G will be more fun to fill.... and much more money.


RC


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

I would say that the 55 would be much more $ but it would be very fun. Have you looked at buying a in tank breeder for your large tank. If you buy that and wait a while then you could buy the 55.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

if you have the money, i would go with the 55 gallon, much more fun!


----------



## penpitt (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd say go with the 55 as well. More fun and maybe do an african cichlid tank. After a while you could try breeding those and then you would need to buy a breeder tank. Then you would have 3 tanks


----------



## bluemerlin (Jan 29, 2005)

Bigger tank it is then.

What I wanted anyway, but just had to persuade my wife! :wink:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i would say bigger too


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

great! let us all know how it goes! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

55 or even bigger. BIgger is better. You can always throw a divider if you need a smaller place to breed them . Then as they grow move the divider. The larger tanks are eaiser to maintain. They give you the bigger ecosystem that takes longer to sway out of tolorable condiditons. 
But it looks like you already decided to go with it so Ill just say good choice.


----------

